# Coleto Creek Reservoir



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get a map(Hot spot, Hook-N Line ..) of Coleto Creek?


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Tons of places. Where have you looked?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I tried to find one before. As far as I could tell no one made one of it. I picked up a map at the park before I launched. No where near as detailed since it was just a sheet of paper, but at least I knew where I was. If you find a contours map made let me know please I would be interested in getting one as well.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*coleto creek*

Found this statement at tpwd site ;
Maps of Coleto Creek Reservoir are available at the Coleto Creek Park headquarters and/or the bait shop near the lake. More detailed fishing maps are commercially available at most fishing tackle dealers in the south Texas area.


----------



## txcrittergitter (Feb 6, 2013)

There is a bait store on your left as you go in. They usually have maps. It's the older style but they do have contour lines. As of about 3 weeks ago the Res was very low, flat bottom or Kayak was about the only thing you could get in the water at the ramp.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I stand corrected. I thought I'd seen Coleto maps by AID at the store but apparently not. It's on the Navionics chip though...


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Pay $9.99 and get the Navionics app. It has good detail for Coleto and another lake you need. Well worth the cost of the app. I will be using it on Coleto Creek this weekend.


----------

